# Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?



## theLamer (25. Januar 2009)

*Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

*Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ? ->* Dieser Artikel hat mich inspiriert

Soll Deutschland Guantanamo-Häftlinge aufnehmen? Es sei eine Geste der Humanität und Glaubwürdigkeit sagen die Befürworter, Kritiker spitzen das Ganze auf Terroristenimport zu. Genug Stoff zur Diskussion also.

Steinmeier ist vorneweg gesprescht und ist in den eigentlichen Arbeitsbereich von Herrn Schäuble eingedrungen, der promt sagt, es sei die Angelegenheit des Innenministers und nicht des Außenministeriums.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  Quelle: Tagesschau.de

Ist das Vordringen wirklich aus moralischen Gründen oder wollte Steinmeier sich um Wiedergutmachung des Falls Kurnaz [Steinmeier hat mit seiner Aussage damals maßgeblich dazu beigetragen, dass Kurnaz in Guantanamo bleiben musste, obwohl er im Nachhinein als ungefährlich eingestuft wurde] bemühen?
Ist das Wahlkampf, will die SPD (Steinmeier) sich von der CDU absetzen und ihr Profil verschärfen?

Wird Steinmeier mit diesem Tabuthema so enden wie einst Roland Koch oder wird das geöffnete Fass ein Erfolgshit?

Fragen über Fragen, die hier diskutiert werden sollen: auf dass es beginne 

Der Übersichtlichkeit halber werde ich später Stellung nehmen, hab imho auch nicht die Zeit dazu - hab mir aber schon meine eindeutige Meinung darüber gemacht, die Schäubles wohl sehr nahe kommt ^^


----------



## bierchen (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Handelt es sich um deutsche Staatsbürger, dann sollten wir die aufnehmen.

Ansonsten halte ich es für grotesk. Da wird jetzt schon über so einen Mist diskutiert, wo doch die Amerikaner noch gar nicht offizielle angefragt haben, ob andere Länder die Häftlinge aufnehmen können.

Die USA haben sich die Suppe eingebrockt, also sollen sie sie auch wieder auslöffeln. Ganz besonders gilt das für Guantanamo, wo die Menschenrechte mit Füßen getreten wurde, was international immer wieder scharf kritisiert wurde.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Was sollen die denn hier in Deutschland machen?

Kommen sie in ein Asylanten heim?
Bekommen sie Jobs?
Bekommen sie Sprachunterricht?
Wenn die Familie haben, kommen die hinterher?

Irgendwie ist die ganze Idee nicht so ganz durchdacht und gleicht einem Schnellschuss, den die Medien gerne ausschlachten.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Die Aussage vom Christoph Ahlhaus

 Dem "Abendblatt" hatte der Politiker zuvor gesagt, in Frage kämen Insassen, die "*nachweisbar unschuldig*" seien oder nach deutscher Rechtsordnung *ihre Strafe abgesessen* hätten und ungefährlich seien.

So kann man die Sache auch angehen,da ja fast alle keinen Prozess hatten kommt auch niemand in Frage.

Super Aussage


----------



## potzblitz (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Die Aussage vom Christoph Ahlhaus
> 
> Dem "Abendblatt" hatte der Politiker zuvor gesagt, in Frage kämen Insassen, die "*nachweisbar unschuldig*" seien oder nach deutscher Rechtsordnung *ihre Strafe abgesessen* hätten und ungefährlich seien.
> 
> ...



"Ungefährlich seien" wer beurteilt das? So Psychologen die Sexualstraftäter wieder frei lassen und ihnen Bescheinigen das Sie keine Gefahr darstellen ?

Bin auf den Standpunkt von Berlins Innensenator Ehrhart Körting. Zitat:  Das US-Gefangenenlager auf Kuba sei zwar eine „rechtswidrige Einrichtung“, sagte Körting der „Berliner Zeitung“. „Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass wir Entlassene hier aufnehmen sollten.“ Bei den Insassen handle es sich um potenzielle Gefährder der Sicherheit Deutschlands, selbst wenn man ihnen strafrechtlich nichts nachweisen könne. „Es sind Sympathisanten von El Kaida und anderen Organisationen, die menschenverachtende Ideologien pflegen“, sagte Körting. Ehemalige Guantanamo-Gefangene in Deutschland aufzunehmen hieße, einen „Kontrapunkt zum Antiterrorprogramm“ zu setzen. Quelle


----------



## JePe (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Das in Guantanamo die Menschenrechte "mit Fuessen getreten" wurden, ist Ansichtssache, Polemik und waere zu beweisen.

Das sich dort, von der regelbestaetigenden Ausnahme (die es in deutschen JVAs auch gibt) abgesehen, keineswegs nur freundliche Gesellen zwangsaufgehalten haben, ist bewiesen.

Oder anders ausgedrueckt: Nein, ich moechte sie nicht in Deutschland haben.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Und was ist dann mit Kurnatz

 „Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass wir Entlassene hier aufnehmen sollten.“ Bei den Insassen handle es sich um potenzielle Gefährder der Sicherheit Deutschlands, selbst wenn man ihnen strafrechtlich nichts nachweisen könne

Schicken wir den jetzt zurück?


----------



## potzblitz (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Das ist es ganz einfach: Er ist deutscher Staatsbürger und kann damit nicht zurück geschickt werden, was am liebsten die für die Sicherheit unseres Landes zuständigen Behörden gemacht hätten...


----------



## Woohoo (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Wollen die Insassen nicht viel lieber nach Hause (ihr Heimatland) und nach ihren Familien?


----------



## JePe (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Herr Kurnaz (ohne "t") ist deutscher Staatsbuerger - bei ihm stellt(e) sich die Frage nicht. Ich bezweifle, dass sich noch weitere Deutsche in Guantanamo aufhalten.


----------



## Equilibrium (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Auf das wir noch mehr Steuern und andere Abgaben zahlen, damit die sich hier ein schönes Leben machen...nee Danke!....ich kann mich hier leider nicht so äußern wie ich will, da ich Staatsdiener bin.


----------



## theLamer (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



> Wollen die Insassen nicht viel lieber nach Hause (ihr Heimatland) und nach ihren Familien?


Dort drohen ihnen Folter oder der Tod... deshalb ja die Diskussion


----------



## bleedingme (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Der vorauseilende Gehorsam unserer Silberlocke dürfte in erster Linie der anstehenden Wahl geschuldet sein. Endlich mal ein Thema, wo man sich anständig menschelnd profilieren kann.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Dort drohen ihnen Folter oder der Tod... deshalb ja die Diskussion


Dann soll doch die USA dafür gerade stehen. Immerhin haben die diese Leute zu sich geholt.
Die USA ist 9,8Mio km² groß, da wird sich doch sicherlich ein Fleckchen Erde finden wo diese Leute ihr Hüttchen bauen können.
Wo ist da das Problem? Haben die Amerikaner Angst das sie sich damit den Terror ins eigene Land setzen?


----------



## theLamer (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Jo so sehe ich das auch 

-

dachte, hier gibts es Leute, die das wollen... die Grünen sind dafür und laut unserer monatlichen Community-Wahl ist Cem Özdemir schon fast Kanzler


----------



## johnnyGT (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

ich denke mal am Besten sollen sie dahin wo sie hergekommen sind!(nicht negativ gemeint-ich denke die Meisten wollen zurück in ihre Heimat)


----------



## theLamer (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

du hast gesehen was 4 Posts über dir steht? Das ist ja grad die Dilemmasituation^^


----------



## boss3D (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie daran, als Saddam Hussein zu Lebzeiten für die Zeit nach seinem Prozess Asyl in Österreich beantragt hat ... 

@ Topic
Ich habe zwar nicht viel Ahnung von der deutschen Politik, aber das hindert mich nicht daran, meine Meinung zum Fall Guantanamo zu posten: Als erstes sollten die Akten sämtlicher Häftlinge _(falls überhaupt welche existieren)_ geprüft werden und dann sollten die schuldigen Verbrecher/Terroristen/etc. vor ein anständiges US-Gericht gestellt und verurteilt werden. Die Unschuldigen hingegen sollten Entschädigungszahlungen erhalten und sollten danach die Möglichkeit haben, eine Greencard zum Aufenthalt in den USA zu beantragen, oder in ihre Heimat zurückkehren zu können. 
Allerdings halte ich absolut nichts davon, dass europäische Länder wiedermal Amerikas Sünden auf sich nehmen sollen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Das in Guantanamo die Menschenrechte "mit Fuessen getreten" wurden, ist Ansichtssache, Polemik und waere zu beweisen.



 Die sind dort ohne Anklage und Rechtsbeistand eingesperrt  . Vom Obersten Gerichtshof bestätigt. 

Reicht das nicht? 



JePe schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrueckt: Nein, ich moechte sie nicht in Deutschland haben.




Wer hätte das gedacht?


----------



## p1t (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Ich will die Häftlinge eigentlich auch nicht hier in Dtld. haben. Wir sollen dann für deren Transport und Aufenthalt (vllt noch iwelche Schutzmaßnahmen) bezahlen? Nein danke Herr Steinmeier!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

[ironie]Ich wär ja dafür, wenn die Amis die zur "wiedergutmachung" bei sich leben lassen würden, mit lebenslanger Rente oder so. 

Gibt ja genug Stadten, South Dakota z.B., das will eh keiner :p ... [/ironie]

Deutsche können von mir aus gern wieder herkommen und ich denk mal, das werden sie auch.

So hart es auch klingt, aber es ist nicht unser Problem wo die Menschen bleiben, sondern Sache der Amis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Soll Deutschland Guantanamo-Häftlinge aufnehmen? Es sei eine Geste der Humanität und Glaubwürdigkeit sagen die Befürworter, Kritiker spitzen das Ganze auf Terroristenimport zu. Genug Stoff zur Diskussion also.
> 
> Steinmeier ist vorneweg gesprescht und ist in den eigentlichen Arbeitsbereich von Herrn Schäuble eingedrungen, der promt sagt, es sei die Angelegenheit des Innenministers und nicht des Außenministeriums.
> 
> Ist das Vordringen wirklich aus moralischen Gründen oder wollte Steinmeier sich um Wiedergutmachung des Falls Kurnaz bemühen?



Hmm - das würde ich erst anhand von Reaktionen auf die ersten Prüfungsergebnisse beurteilen. Dass das überprüft wird, ist imho ein richtiger Schritt: 
Guantanamohäftinge sind
- politisch verfolgt (sonst häte sie niemand festgenommen
- ~unschuldig (zumindest wirft ihnen niemand Taten vor, die in irgend einer Weise belegbar sind)
- humanitärer Hilfe bedürftig (nach z.T. mehr als einem halben Jahrzehnt Haft unter übelsten Bedingungen)
- teilweise aufgrund der deutschen Unterstützung für amerikanische Außen"politik" in diese Situation geraten.
Da sind einige Anforderungen für einen Asylantrag, ggf. auch in Deutschland, gegeben und es ist sicherlich sinnvoll, im voraus zu klären, wie dann die rechtliche Situation ist.

Prinzipiell ist dieser Teil aber höchstens unter Wahlkampfaspekten interessant. (mal ehrlich: Wenn die z.T. in ihre Heimatregionen zurückkehren und der Rest auf Natostaaten aufgeteilt werden, wo sie auch bleiben, dann sprechen wir hier vielleicht von 20 Leuten, die scheinbar keine starke Verbindung in den mittleren Osten mehr haben und über deren Vorgeschichte fast alles bekannt ist. Also  einzelne, leicht zu überwachende und vermutlich sowieso hoffnungslos traumatisierte, vor allen Dingen aber sehr wenige Personen)

Viel interessanter imho: 
Was bedeutet es für die außenpolitische Position Deutschlands, wenn sie nach 8 Jahren Akzeptanz für diverse Menschenrechtsverletzungen auf einmal die "Feinde" der USA zu deren Opfern erklären?

Die Aufnahme von nicht-deutschen Guantanamohäftlinge kann imho nur aus einer Haltung resultieren, die auf der anderen Seite sowohl eine Anklage der Bush-Regierung vor dem internationalen Gerichtshof als auch eine Untersuchung der deutschen Außenpolitik der letzten 8 Jahre erfordert.


----------



## BTMsPlay (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Ich wäre dafür das die alle bei Georg Bush auf seiner Farm in Texas ein zu Hause finden dann können alle eine Terapiegruppe für Religiöse Wahnvorstellungen und Alkoholmissbrauch gründen.
Ansonsten klar holt alle her wir haben ja kaum nicht integrierte Ausländer.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Man kann die Häftlinge doch einfach mal frage wo sie denn gerne hinwollen sind doch nur ca. 250 Leute.


----------



## JePe (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guantanamohäftinge sind
> - politisch verfolgt (sonst häte sie niemand festgenommen



Unsinn.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - ~unschuldig (zumindest wirft ihnen niemand Taten vor, die in irgend einer Weise belegbar sind)



Nur im linken Wolkenkuckucksheim. Ansonsten gibt es sowohl Belege fuer die Schuld derzeitiger als auch ehemaliger Insassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - humanitärer Hilfe bedürftig (nach z.T. mehr als einem halben Jahrzehnt Haft unter übelsten Bedingungen)



Belege, bitte. Und zwar aus objektiver Quelle. Ich kenne lediglich diese Aussage von AI und ansonsten jede Menge nicht belegte Behauptungen. Das Guantanamo kein 5 Sterne-Hotel war, steht ausser Frage. Das es sich um ein kubanisches Abu Ghreib handelt, haette ich gerne bewiesen.

Der Gesundheitszustand von Herrn Kurnaz war bei seiner Heimkehr uebrigens fuer ein vorgebliches Opfer von Folter bemerkenswert gut; auch bei Besuchen seines Anwaltes konnte dieser keine Spuren der berichteten Folter erkennen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - teilweise aufgrund der deutschen Unterstützung für amerikanische Außen"politik" in diese Situation geraten.



Welche waeren das?


----------



## theLamer (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Jetzt gehts richtig los  - so wünscht man sich das ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Von meiner Seite her nicht.
Posts die mit "Unsinn" beginnen und mit der Verallgemeinerung der Aussagen eines Gefolterten sowie einer Einzelaussage aus "annonymen Quellen" weitergehen, bringen mich nicht dazu, diverse Berichte über Haftbedingungen, Behandlungen, BND-Aktivitäten,... rauszusuchen.


----------



## boss3D (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Posts die mit "Unsinn" beginnen und mit der Verallgemeinerung der Aussagen eines Gefolterten sowie einer Einzelaussage aus "annonymen Quellen" weitergehen, bringen mich nicht dazu, diverse Berichte über Haftbedingungen, Behandlungen, BND-Aktivitäten,... rauszusuchen.


... richtige Einstellung und dir, "JePe", kann ich nur sagen: Hast du auch nur einmal daran gedacht, dass Aussagen von Häftlingen unter enormem Druck und unter Folter seitens der Aufseher entstanden sein könnten, nur damit die USA diese erzwungenen Aussagen als Rechtfertigung für die Haft dieser Leute nehmen kann?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## willy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

dann können wir die gefangenen nach Österreich schicken, ich weiß gar nicht, wieso Deutschland sich um alles in dieser Welt kümmern darf, ich wette, dass sicher nich alle 250 Gefangenen deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit haben...


----------



## JePe (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Die Aussage, in Guantanamo inhaftierte Personen waeren dort, weil sie "politisch verfolgt" waren / sind, ist Unsinn und nichts anderes. Es sind Kaempfer, die keiner Armee und damit keinem Staat zuordenbar und deshalb objektiv auch nicht nach dem Genfer Abkommen ueber die Behandlung von Kriegsgefangenen behandelbar sind. Aber vielleicht glaubst Du am Ende ja wirklich, die dort inhaftierten Personen seien samt und sonders Gutmenschen und wuerden dort nur festgehalten, weil die Regierung Bush ein masochistisches Beduerfnis nach einer moeglichst schlechten Aussenwirkung der USA und ausserdem noch ein paar ueberschuessige Dollars im Budget hatte?

Schon interessant, dass jegliche Nachweispflicht endet und die Unschuldsvermutung ausser Kraft gesetzt wird, wenn die magischen drei Buchstaben USA fallen. 

Ob Guantanamo eine gute Idee war, ist eine voellig andere Baustelle (an Gegenentwuerfe der Kritiker entsinne ich mich uebrigens nicht) - das aendert aber nichts daran, dass Deine These Unsinn ist.

Und dass Du Dich nicht befleissigt siehst, nachpruef- und angreifbare Quellen fuer die Beduerftigkeit nach "humanitaerer Hilfe" zu praesentieren, fuehre ich eher auf das Nichtvorhandensein dieser Quellen zurueck. Gleiches gilt fuer BND-Aktivitaeten, die zur Ueberfuehrung von Personen nach Guantanamo gefuehrt haben sollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Die Aussage, in Guantanamo inhaftierte Personen waeren dort, weil sie "politisch verfolgt" waren / sind, ist Unsinn und nichts anderes. Es sind Kaempfer, die keiner Armee und damit keinem Staat zuordenbar und deshalb objektiv auch nicht nach dem Genfer Abkommen ueber die Behandlung von Kriegsgefangenen behandelbar sind.



1. Es sind Leute, denen vorgeworfen *wurde*, sie wären Kämpfer.
2. Wenn sie nach Genfer Konvention keine Kriegsgefangenen sind (da stimme ich durchaus zu), dann sind es (ggf. kriminelle) Zivilisten. 
Alles andere ist ein aushebeln internationaler Abkommen und selbst das würde noch nicht zu Verstößen gegen die Menschenrechte berechtigen.



> Aber vielleicht glaubst Du am Ende ja wirklich, die dort inhaftierten Personen seien samt und sonders Gutmenschen und wuerden dort nur festgehalten, weil die Regierung Bush ein masochistisches Beduerfnis nach einer moeglichst schlechten Aussenwirkung der USA und ausserdem noch ein paar ueberschuessige Dollars im Budget hatte?



Glaube ich nicht, habe ich nirgendwo angedeutet und bringt die Diskussion auch nicht weiter, wenn du mir das unterstellst.



> (an Gegenentwuerfe der Kritiker entsinne ich mich uebrigens nicht)



z.B. Freizeitparks haben eine ähnlich hohe Erfolgsrate in der rechtsstaatlichen Verurteilung internationaler Schwerverbrecher. Wenn ichs mir recht überlege: Fleischwurst auch.
Den Teil mit den Menschenrechtsverletzungen hätte z.B. die Taliban mit einem Bruchteil des Aufwandes erledigen können.
Denn es bleibt nunmal so: Die offizielle Bilanz (und bis auf weiteres haben die USA kein Interesse daran geäußert, freien Informationszugang zu gewährleisten) von Guantanamo bleiben ein paar -afaik 6- rechtlich fragwürdig und ergebnisslose Militärtribunale- und ettliche 100 Personen, die z.T. über mehrere Jahre unter Missachtung aller rechtsstaatlichen Grundsätze inhaftiert wurden.


----------



## JePe (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles andere ist ein aushebeln internationaler Abkommen und selbst das würde noch nicht zu Verstößen gegen die Menschenrechte berechtigen.



Dass es Abkommen zwischen den USA und den Laendern, in denen diese Kaempfer verhaftet wurden, gab, waere zu ueberpruefen. Weshalb zuvor ihre Herkunft zu belegen waere.

Und die Verstoesse gegen die (nebenbei unverbindlichen und am 10. Dezember 1948 von der UN ausgerufenen) Menschenrechte zu belegen bist Du erneut schuldig geblieben; eine Schnittmenge zu "politischer Verfolgung" (die ja die Gewaehrung von Asyl legitimieren wuerde) erkenne ich auch unveraendert nicht.

Was bleibt, ist klassische linke Anti-USA-Rhetorik: dramatisch klingende Worthuelsen, die keiner kritischen Betrachtung standhalten.


----------



## johnnyGT (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



JePe schrieb:


> Dass es Abkommen zwischen den USA und den Laendern, in denen diese Kaempfer verhaftet wurden, gab, waere zu ueberpruefen. Weshalb zuvor ihre Herkunft zu belegen waere.
> 
> Und die Verstoesse gegen die (nebenbei unverbindlichen und am 10. Dezember 1948 von der UN ausgerufenen) Menschenrechte zu belegen bist Du erneut schuldig geblieben; eine Schnittmenge zu "politischer Verfolgung" (die ja die Gewaehrung von Asyl legitimieren wuerde) erkenne ich auch unveraendert nicht.
> 
> Was bleibt, ist klassische linke Anti-USA-Rhetorik: dramatisch klingende Worthuelsen, die keiner kritischen Betrachtung standhalten.


eine Frage
Wieso schreibst du die Umlaute UM??


----------



## JePe (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Gewohnheit. Es gab Zeiten, in denen statt ä, ö und ü irgendwelcher Sonderzeichensalat dargestellt wurde.


----------



## boss3D (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



willy schrieb:


> dann können wir die gefangenen nach Österreich schicken, ich weiß gar nicht, wieso Deutschland sich um alles in dieser Welt kümmern darf, ich wette, dass sicher nich alle 250 Gefangenen deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit haben...


Als ob sich Österreich nicht um genug Dinge in dieser Welt kümmern würde. Im Übrigen traue ich mich fast wetten, dass kein einziger, der Gefangenen aus Guantanamo Österreicher ist, denn unsere Justiz/Regierung hätte in jedem Fall die Auslieferung nach Österreich beantragt und keinen Verbrecher mit Staatsbürgerschaft in ein ausländisches Gefängnis sperren lassen _(schon garnicht ohne Prozess in einem österreichischen Gericht) _...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## willy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



boss3D schrieb:


> Als ob sich Österreich nicht um genug Dinge in dieser Welt kümmern würde. Im Übrigen traue ich mich fast wetten, dass kein einziger, der Gefangenen aus Guantanamo Österreicher ist, denn unsere Justiz/Regierung hätte in jedem Fall die Auslieferung nach Österreich beantragt und keinen Verbrecher mit Staatsbürgerschaft in ein ausländisches Gefängnis sperren lassen _(schon garnicht ohne Prozess in einem österreichischen Gericht) _...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Deutschland macht viel mehr als Österreich (leitet unter anderem Projekt I.R.E.N.A. ), wieso sollten wir irgendwelche mutmaßlichen Terroristen in unser Land aufnehmen?
Gegenfrage, wenn sie keine Terroristen wären, hätten sie dann etwas zuhause zu befürchten?


----------



## BTMsPlay (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Alleine das hier über dieses Thema diskutiert wird sagt mir das die Vertuschung der CIA usw. nicht mehr so gut klappt wie früher kein Mensch redet über die MK-Ultra Experimente in den 50ern und 60ern obwohl die Akten dazu schon lange frei sind.
Guantanamo ist da nur ne art Nachwehe davon man muss ja ausprobieren was man gelehrnt hat.
Und warum soll Deutschland irgendwelche Leute aufnehmen ich fand das schon mit dem Kurnaz bescheuert ich meine der ist Türke der hat kein Deutschen Pass auch wenn das hier einige behaupten er ist nur in Deutschland geboren. Aber was haben die Türken gemacht um den Weihnachtsmann wieder zubekommen nicht all zuviel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Alleine das hier über dieses Thema diskutiert wird sagt mir das die Vertuschung der CIA usw. nicht mehr so gut klappt wie früher kein Mensch redet über die MK-Ultra Experimente in den 50ern und 60ern obwohl die Akten dazu schon lange frei sind.



Man kann allgemein schon froh sein, wenn sich die Menschen eine solide Meinung über Vorfälle von gestern bilden, dass sie Sachen aus den 60ern nochmal durchkauen...



willy schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, wenn sie keine Terroristen wären, hätten sie dann etwas zuhause zu befürchten?



Ein Teil der Gefangenen wurde nicht von den USA direkt, sondern von Regierungen anderer Länder festgenommen und ausgeliefert.
Das sollte wohl ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür sein, dass diese Leute von ihrer Regierung nicht in Ruhe gelassen werden, sondern etwas zu befürchten haben 
Ob zu Recht oder Unrecht, ist eine andere Frage - bislang konnten aber nicht mal die Verteidiger der globalen Freiheit irgendetwas nachweisen, dass eine Verfolgung und Inhaftierung berechtigen würde. Erwiesenermaßen hielt das aber niemanden davon ab, diese durchzuführen - sonst säßen sie ja nicht in Guantanamo.


@JePe: Gerüchten zu folge ist der Kalte Krieg vorbei und nicht-bilaterale Abkommen haben wieder eine gewisse internationale Bedeutung.
ach ja:
guantanamo menschenrechtsverletzungen - Yahoo! Suche Suchergebnisse


----------



## JePe (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Du erwartest nicht ernstlich, dass *ich* jetzt nach *Deinen* Quellen suche, oder?

Aber etwas huebsches foerdert Dein "Link" trotzdem zu Tage:

_"395 Gefangene sind eben nur 395 Gefangene, die ungerechtfertigt ohne Prozess festgehalten werden", meinte er. Andererseits gebe es aber tausende von Menschenrechtsverletzungen in Darfur, Sri Lanka, China, Russland, Kuba, Nordkorea und Myanmar. Dort würden keinerlei Freiheits- oder Bürgerrechte gewährt, noch nicht einmal das Recht auf gesundheitliche Versorgung oder Lebensmittel. Im Vergleich dazu sei Guantanamo "nicht so besonders, wie es in der Öffentlichkeit dargestellt wird", so Nooke._* Viele hätten jedoch ein Interesse daran, Vergehen der Amerikaner besonders drastisch darzustellen.*

Quelle


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Nö, ich erwarte eigentlich gar nichts. Nicht mal, dass du dir die 2 Sekunden Zeit nimmst, die es braucht, um entsprechende Aussagen in den Archiven renomierter deutscher Tageszeitungen, den öffentlich rechtlichen, Zitate von UN-Sonderberichterstattern, Amnesty International und anderen vollkommen unbedeutenden, unzuverlässigen und bekanntermaßen nur am Niedergang der USA interessierten Quellen zu finden.
Das einzige, worüber ich mich freuen würde, wäre, wenn du es auch einfach sein lassen würdest, nur aus Lust am Streiten wirklich jedes Wörtchen und jede noch so bekannte Sachlage in Frage zu stellen und jede noch so unwichtige Randnotiz zum Kern der Diskussion erklären zu wollen.

Ich bin es ehrlich gesagt leid, fast noch den Duden rauskramen zu müssen, damit eine "Aussage" als "richtig" stehen gelassen wird. Wär ja noch okay, wenn du nach Klärung der vermeintlich hochkritischen Grundlagen übers Thema diskutieren würdest - aber i.d.R. wird dann das nächste, noch kleinere Detail aufs Korn genommen und aus einer Diskussion über Auswirkungen wird eine arbeitsintensive Suche nach jahre alten Quellen.

_Ende von meiner Seite_


----------



## willy (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



> Ein Teil der Gefangenen wurde nicht von den USA direkt, sondern von Regierungen anderer Länder festgenommen und ausgeliefert.
> Das sollte wohl ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür sein, dass diese Leute von ihrer Regierung nicht in Ruhe gelassen werden, sondern etwas zu befürchten haben
> Ob zu Recht oder Unrecht, ist eine andere Frage - bislang konnten aber nicht mal die Verteidiger der globalen Freiheit irgendetwas nachweisen, dass eine Verfolgung und Inhaftierung berechtigen würde. Erwiesenermaßen hielt das aber niemanden davon ab, diese durchzuführen - sonst säßen sie ja nicht in Guantanamo




andere Frage, wieso sollte Deutschland sie in Ruhe lassen? Ich versteh einfach nicht, wieso Deutschland den ganzen Müll aufräumen und die Suppe auslöffeln muss...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



willy schrieb:


> Ich versteh einfach nicht, wieso Deutschland den ganzen Müll aufräumen und die Suppe auslöffeln muss...




Das hat weder ruyven_macaran noch irgend ein anderer hier im Thread je gefordert oder gut geheißen. 

Das Guantanamo nicht rechtens ist sagt sogar der Oberste Gerichtshof der USA also warum wird das hier diskutiert.


----------



## orca113 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Ich bin ebenfalls nicht dafür auch nur einen dieser Häftlinge hier aufzunehmen. Das ist ein reines Ami-Ding.Die wollten damals dieses Lager,die haben es aufgezogen,die haben die Leute eingesperrt.Warum muß Deutschland wieder einmal Allem und Jedem den arsch putzen um mal wieder gut dazustehen in der Welt weil es wieder einmal "eine gute tat/Gefallen tut für ein anderes Land. Sonst sind wir doch auch überall als die Arschgeigen der Welt verschriehen... Die bösen Deutschen,die dummen Deutschen,die fetten Deutschen,die feigen Deutschen... aber wenn es um das Zahlen von Entwicklungshilfe,Reparationszahlungen,Denkmäler wider dem NS bauen geht u.s.w. da sind wir die ersten die auch noch "hier!" schreien und als nächstes fragen: "Wieviel Geld darfs denn sein?" mir stinkt das alles... Las mal anderen die Chance was "Gutes" zu tun.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls nicht dafür auch nur einen dieser Häftlinge hier aufzunehmen. Das ist ein reines Ami-Ding.Die wollten damals dieses Lager,die haben es aufgezogen,die haben die Leute eingesperrt.Warum muß Deutschland wieder einmal Allem und Jedem den arsch putzen um mal wieder gut dazustehen in der Welt weil es wieder einmal "eine gute tat/Gefallen tut für ein anderes Land. Sonst sind wir doch auch überall als die Arschgeigen der Welt verschriehen... Die bösen Deutschen,die dummen Deutschen,die fetten Deutschen,die feigen Deutschen... aber wenn es um das Zahlen von Entwicklungshilfe,Reparationszahlungen,Denkmäler wider dem NS bauen geht u.s.w. da sind wir die ersten die auch noch "hier!" schreien und als nächstes fragen: "Wieviel Geld darfs denn sein?" mir stinkt das alles... Las mal anderen die Chance was "Gutes" zu tun.




als dumm und fett galten wir noch nie


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Hmmm?
Dann guck dir mal an, was der Deutsche-Klischeetourist in den südlichen Urlaubshochburgen für ein Bild verbreitet hat...

Warum ausgerechnet wir bleibt abzuwarten, aber letztlich muss man ganz klar sagen: Das Lager wurde im Rahmen des Kampfes gegen den Terror betrieben, in dieser Funktion von keiner Regierung der beteiligten Staaten kritisiert und dementsprechend könnte auch die Auflösung zu einer Aufgabe für alle Verbündeten, zumindest aber der Nato werden.


Ach ja: Bei kurzem Nachdenken sollte es sich erschließen, warum ausgerechnet die BRD "immer als erste hier schreit", wenn es um die Errichtung von NS-Denkmälern geht...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmmm?
> Dann guck dir mal an, was der Deutsche-Klischeetourist in den südlichen Urlaubshochburgen für ein Bild verbreitet hat...



Laut und unangenehm vielleicht.  Aber dumm und dick? 

• Touristen nach Beliebtheit


----------



## JePe (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht mal, dass du dir die 2 Sekunden Zeit nimmst, die es braucht, um entsprechende Aussagen in den Archiven renomierter deutscher Tageszeitungen, den öffentlich rechtlichen, Zitate von UN-Sonderberichterstattern, Amnesty International und anderen vollkommen unbedeutenden, unzuverlässigen und bekanntermaßen nur am Niedergang der USA interessierten Quellen zu finden.



Alles, was ich gefunden habe, sind widerspruechliche Aussagen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin es ehrlich gesagt leid, fast noch den Duden rauskramen zu müssen, damit eine "Aussage" als "richtig" stehen gelassen wird.



So lange eine "Aussage" nicht belegbar ist, kann sie "richtig" sein oder eben "falsch".



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guantanamohäftinge sind
> - politisch verfolgt (sonst häte sie niemand festgenommen



Das ist immer noch Unsinn. Es wuerde Dir kein Zacken aus der Moderatorenkrone fallen, es zuzugeben. Warum es Unsinn ist (Kaempfer, die keiner Armee angehoeren, werden nicht politisch verfolgt, sondern sind schlicht Kriminelle mit ungewisser Herkunft), hatte ich ja schon erklaert. Da dies von erheblicher Bedeutung dafuer ist, auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage Guantanamo-Insassen noch Deutschland geholt werden sollten (Einbuergerung, Asyl, ...), scheint mir etwas Gruendlichkeit und Korrektheit bei der Beantwortung dieser Frage absolut angemessen. Wenn das fuer Dich Haarspalterei ist - Dein Problem. Ich werde Dich daran erinnern, wenn Du das naechste Mal auf empirischem Zahlenmaterial bestehst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - ~unschuldig (zumindest wirft ihnen niemand Taten vor, die in irgend einer Weise belegbar sind)


 
 Auch diese Legende hatte ich widerlegt. Einige von ihnen wurden ueberfuehrt, manche waren sogar gestaendig. Und manche dieser Unschuldigen haben nach ihrer Entlassung ihre alte Beschaeftigung wieder aufgenommen und in Al Qaida Karriere gemacht. Der Umstand, dass die Militaertribunale, die ueber sie geurteilt haben, vermutlich nach US-amerikanischem Recht illegal waren, aendert daran nichts.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - humanitärer Hilfe bedürftig (nach z.T. mehr als einem halben Jahrzehnt Haft unter übelsten Bedingungen)


 
 Klingt martialisch, ist aber nicht von nachpruefbaren Fakten getragen. Alles was ich gefunden habe sind Beschreibungen von in der Tat unkomfortabler Unterbringung. Alles andere -insbesondere Folterung oder anderes, was medizinische Nachsorge im weitesten Sinne erforderlich machen wuerde- sind schlussendlich immer wieder nur Geruechte, die teils von Leuten am Leben gehalten werden, denen es gemessen an der vorgeblich erfahrenen Grausamkeit bemerkenswert gut geht. Ich streite die _Moeglichkeit_ nicht ab - aber ich setze auch die Unschuldsvermutung nicht ausser Kraft, nur weil das Ergebnis dann besser in mein Welt- und Feindbild passt. Vielleicht solltest Du ja die _Moeglichkeit_ in Betracht ziehen, dass ein Guantanamo-Insasse so ziemlich alles erzaehlen wird, was Druck auf die USA erzeugt und seine Freilassung und die seiner Kumpane nach sich zieht? Immerhin geht diese Strategie ja gerade auf.

Diskussionen sollten ergebnisoffen sein, Herr Moderator. Das inkludiert, auch missliebige Meinungen zu akzeptieren. Ansonsten sind es Wahrheitsverkuendungen. Um Wahrheiten zu verkuenden, sollte man aber entweder wasserdichte Beweise oder einen Heiligenschein haben.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Junge, die sind da seit Jahren in quasi U-Haft (in D max. 6 Monate) ohne Kontakt zu irgendjemandem, außer den Wärtern. Das alleine ist schon Folter (Isolation ist Folter) und gegen das Grundgesetz jedes westlichen Landes.

Wie alt bist du nochmal?


----------



## orca113 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



> Ach ja: Bei kurzem Nachdenken sollte es sich erschließen, warum ausgerechnet die BRD "immer als erste hier schreit", wenn es um die Errichtung von NS-Denkmälern geht...



Ja ruyven klar ich will ja gar nicht stänkern aber langsam langt es echt. ich würde mich ja gar nicht beschweren wenn man auch mal Denkmäler derer errichtet die Widerstand geleistet haben oder gar ein Denkmal des Widerstandes in der NS Zeit...

Die sollen die Typen komplett laufen lassen.Feierabend. Sollen sie sie doch heim schicken und meinetwegen unter beobachtung setzen.Sowas wie eine Art "freier" Arrest.


----------



## Woohoo (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Die sollen denen am besten einen eigenen Staat geben.....hey moment mal.....Déjá-vu
*
*


----------



## Cornholio (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Die sollen denen am besten einen eigenen Staat geben.....hey moment mal.....Déjá-vu


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Die sollen denen am besten einen eigenen Staat geben.....hey moment mal.....Déjá-vu




Was willst du damit sagen? Israel?


----------



## schub97 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

wieso denn noch mehr ausländer in deutschland?


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



schub97 schrieb:


> wieso denn noch mehr ausländer in deutschland?


 
Davon mal abgesehen...was haben WIR damit zu tun? Die Amis haben dort nen Hühnerstall gebaut, nicht wir. 

Weshalb sollen wir die aufnehmen? Sind dort deutsche Staatsbürger eingesperrt? Sehen wir aus wie ne Hotelpension? 

Ich habs echt satt, das hier Hinz und Kunz reinspatzieren dürfen/sollen, nur weil wir eine so schlimme Vergangenheit haben und ja nicht "nein" sagen dürfen -.-


----------



## schub97 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

wieso macht das duetschland eigentlich nicht wie die schweiz?wieso?warum?weshalb?

antwort von regierung:deswegen,darum,deshalb!


----------



## Cornholio (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



schub97 schrieb:


> wieso macht das duetschland eigentlich nicht wie die schweiz?wieso?warum?weshalb?
> 
> antwort von regierung:deswegen,darum,deshalb!



... weil dann irgendwelche Pseudo-selbstgerechten Gutmenschen Deutschland mit dem Dritten Reich gleichsetzen wenn wir nicht sofort jeden Ausländer hier aufnehmen und uns dann selber huldigen wie schön es doch ist, dass Sozialamt der Welt zu sein. Meine Meinung ist: Die Amis haben den Mist gemacht, also sollen die auch schauen wie sie das mit den Gefangenen hingebogen kriegen. Wieso lassen die Amerikaner die Gefangenen nicht einfach in ihrem Land leben? Ich dachte die USA sei das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten... ach nee da fällt mir gerade ein dass die Amerikaner das nicht machen können weil ja sonst alles ans Licht käme was mit den Menschen im Konzentrationslager auf Guantanamo Bay gemacht wurde. Naja gut dass es Deutschland gibt, welches als Katalysator für die Verbrechen der USA herhalten darf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



schub97 schrieb:


> wieso macht das duetschland eigentlich nicht wie die schweiz?wieso?warum?weshalb?



Weil irgend n paar Leute mal auf die schlaue Idee gekommen sind, dass stark export orientierte (Schwer)Industrie von guten internationalen (Handels-)Beziehungen und Kontinent-weite Wirtschaftszonen profitieren könnte und man mit einer direkten Grenze zu Warschauer-Pakt-Staaten vielleicht nicht ganz alleine als Gegner dastehen sollte.


----------



## BTMsPlay (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Israel soll die aufnehmen die Vorteile sind die Häftlinge sind näher an ihner Heimat und die Israelis kennen sich mit sone Leute sehr gut aus.
Mal abgesehen davon das die USA und Israel ja Busenkumpel sind.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Israel soll die aufnehmen die Vorteile sind die Häftlinge sind näher an ihner Heimat und die Israelis kennen sich mit sone Leute sehr gut aus.
> Mal abgesehen davon das die USA und Israel ja Busenkumpel sind.




Dumm? Oder Sarkasmus?


----------



## BTMsPlay (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Sarkasmus!
Ich finde das Thema so Sinnfrei weil ich mir 3 Fragen stelle.
Wer hats verbockt?
Wo kommen die her?
Sind wir die Wohlfahrt für die Welt?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Bis jetzt hat ja auch niemand bei Deutschland angefragt. Also ruhig bleiben. Und wenn wir, neben anderen Staaten, vielleicht 10 Leute in richtige U-Haft nehmen "sollen", dann habe ich damit kein Problem.


----------



## BTMsPlay (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Guantanamo-Häftlinge nach Deutschland ?*

Da hab ich noch einen die Amis planen ein neues Mondprogramm Freiwillige vor!


----------

